# New Kid in Town!!



## AlpineSummit (Dec 5, 2020)

Jasper has arrived and what a handsome, lovable boy he is! Friendly & engaging. Picked him up from the car and before I set him down I was already quite smitten . Sofia seems surprised and only a bit wary.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 5, 2020)

How fun! Sophia will be more comfortable with company too.


----------



## Taz (Dec 6, 2020)

Oh he has spots!!!!   
Sophia will be very happy to have company and it might help her relax again with you. Donkeys learn by watching not just doing so if your in with Jasper she'll be figuring things out. They should buddy up in no time


----------



## AlpineSummit (Dec 6, 2020)

Yes he does have spots, and they're gorgeous! They spent a quiet night, semi-together in the stall. I slept in an armchair so I would wake frequently and check on them. Here's a typical pic.  As soon as first light shines - about 20 mins from now - I'll go roust 'em and turn 'em loose in the yard.


----------



## Taz (Dec 6, 2020)

Looks like they're going to be good friends  ❤


----------



## AlpineSummit (Dec 7, 2020)

That is the hope, Taz. Counting on it.
They’re together in the stall now, no fireworks at all yesterday in the yard - just a cpl half-hearted foot stomps from Sophia. Even I could tell it was just some weak ‘I’m top donkey & this is my turf’ bluster. Little boy was unfazed and it stopped by mid-day. They were free together in the now opened stall all night. His size is close enough to hers that *seems* to be little worry.
Vet coming in a few hrs to check them both out: that she is clearly improving and initial appt for Jasper. He has an itchy head & face, particularly his left side - scratches often. Need to figure that one out right away.

So far so good!
Taz, I see you’re in Canada and I practically am also. Just north of Plattsburgh NY - about a driver and 5-iron to the Champlain crossing into Quebec. One chilly, windy morning here today.
On a personal note: I finally am relaxed about donkey world. It’s been hell here ever since Oct 17th. 7 looong weeks of sustained sadness and worry. PHEW.......Relief!  We luv our critters; dearly....


----------



## Taz (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm about 5 hours northwest of you. We got to -8C last night with some wind. I'm talking myself into getting out there and starting the day.
You've had a really hard start, even with losing one I'm so happy they both came to you, he at least was loved and looked after in the end. Sophia is now going to have a great life thanks to you. Get the vet visit over with and you can relax and enjoy.... and you will enjoy, they are wonderful to have around.
It's possible Jasper has lice. It's more common in donkeys and stress will have it flair up. It's no big deal to treat and doesn't pass to people. 
Please keep us posted on how you're all doing?


----------



## AlpineSummit (Dec 7, 2020)

Wow, you’re up there friend! I’m practically in the Carolina’s compared to you! I just checked in on the cam and this made me smile!
All the best to you, and everyone lending info, stories, and advice here on the forum


----------



## Ilovehorses123 (Dec 8, 2020)

What a cutie!!! Congrats


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 8, 2020)

Congratulations he is lovely


----------

